# Great trip to Wyoming 2020



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

I will keep this short and sweet, I wanted to at least post some pics for you guys of our Wyoming success this last week.

We had 6 hunters, 11 tags total. I hunted this area last year so I made the decision I was going to "guide" first, hunt last on this trip. Of our 11 tags, we were able to fill all 9 tags for the other 5 hunters. My plan to hunt for myself on the last day and a half was put to an end when I seen the forecast on Tuesday morning. Central/Easter Wyoming and SD were now calling for 45-50mph sustained winds with gusts over 70mph and snow on Wednesday. Obviously no good for hunting.. or driving for that matter so I had to concede my tags and we picked up camp and headed east in front of the weather.

So like I said the goal was to get the new western hunters some success, especially MRS JET and our friend Stephanie. The girls absolutely killed it!

Lets start with some speed goats
First pic is MS member BKS10 and his son on a double. Great morning with these two.








MRS JET








Stephanie








Stateland goat success


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Next for the deer. I can't say enough about the shooting all of our hunters did, and how much fun I had being apart of their success.

MRS JET with Stephanie's buck









More stateland success 























BKS10 son with this stud


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Hell, yeah! We leave Friday!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Last but not least was MRS JET laying the smack down on this stud at 275 yards with her new .308. What a great night and a great trip.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Outstanding! Congratulations to all involved...that's a heck of a week!


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Man those are some stellar Mule deer!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

triplelunger said:


> Hell, yeah! We leave Friday!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


My cousin and his Dad, Uncle, and cousins leave this Friday too. 

Lucky bastards!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Now that’s a great hunt!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow! What else can you say! Congrats to everyone involved!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot to say congrats in my original post. Looks like a great time!


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

You might need to start charging a guide fee.


----------



## Fordguy (Dec 18, 2017)

shaffe48b said:


> You might need to start charging a guide fee.[/


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Those are amazing animals. Great job to everyone involved!


----------



## Fordguy (Dec 18, 2017)

We tried Wyoming for the first time this year. We (my girlfriend and I) applied for the same high percentage units for antelope doe/fawn tags- she drew both her tags and I didn't draw any of mine. I also applied for an any antelope tag in a unit that drew with fewer points than I had last year and this year the required points jumped up for that unit. 
Anyway- we didn't see very many antelope, we were in the southeast corner of the state, and half an hour farther west for the other unit. In unit 111, we finally managed to sneak in on a group of 20 does, but after the 100 yard crawl to get in close she didnt feel steady enough to make a good shot. I'd still call it a success- she made it well inside her normal comfortable shooting range, and she wants to go back and try again. Maybe next year. Oh, something else that i thought was strange- we ran into another couple out hunting. The guy had the same luck I did where his wife drew both her tags and he struck out.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Fordguy said:


> We tried Wyoming for the first time this year. We (my girlfriend and I) applied for the same high percentage units for antelope doe/fawn tags- she drew both her tags and I didn't draw any of mine. I also applied for an any antelope tag in a unit that drew with fewer points than I had last year and this year the required points jumped up for that unit.
> Anyway- we didn't see very many antelope, we were in the southeast corner of the state, and half an hour farther west for the other unit. In unit 111, we finally managed to sneak in on a group of 20 does, but after the 100 yard crawl to get in close she didnt feel steady enough to make a good shot. I'd still call it a success- she made it well inside her normal comfortable shooting range, and she wants to go back and try again. Maybe next year. Oh, something else that i thought was strange- we ran into another couple out hunting. The guy had the same luck I did where his wife drew both her tags and he struck out.


You can apply as a hunting party. All get tags or none. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fordguy (Dec 18, 2017)

triplelunger said:


> You can apply as a hunting party. All get tags or none.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Lol. Yeah. I read about that after we applied separately.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Awesome job! Some really good bucks in that group as well!! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Congrats to all!


----------



## 2248westpoint (Oct 16, 2011)

Were you on public or private, my experience with wy Is public is tough, but if you have access to irrigated private you can easily fill tags. I filled 3 tags this year in the bighorns for antelope and mulie but it was extremely tough

Sent from my moto g stylus using Tapatalk


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats. was in the North East corner for the bow opener this year, it was tough hunting with the drought conditions.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

2248westpoint said:


> Were you on public or private, my experience with wy Is public is tough, but if you have access to irrigated private you can easily fill tags. I filled 3 tags this year in the bighorns for antelope and mulie but it was extremely tough
> 
> Sent from my moto g stylus using Tapatalk


We had a mixture of public and private during this hunt.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Seems you have to pay or wait for pronghorn. Pay for private land access likely with a guide. Wait for enough points for a unit with public access. But we did fine in your stereotypical rolling sage despite having irrigated cropland nearby. Actually most of the 3 year old bucks we saw were away from the cropland. Perhaps those had already been picked off by archers.


----------

